# Paracord slingshot



## Raku (Jan 21, 2016)

My dankung butterfly slingshot has loosened the handle tape.

is there any tutorial about how to rebuild it with paracord?

Gracias


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Hop on youtube and search for paracord wrapping. Tons of tutorials.


----------



## Raku (Jan 21, 2016)

I sought him in Spanish and found nothing in English if there are many videos, greetings and thanks


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Here is a tutorial.

http://oldpeddler.com/biombos/wrap/index.html


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Raku said:


> I sought him in Spanish and found nothing in English if there are many videos, greetings and thanks


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=paracord+wrapping

There you go, hundreds of various tutorials. Not sure how you couldn't find anything.


----------

